# Ferret Housing Needs



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We are thinking of getting two ferrets, (both male, and to be neutered when 6 months old) and would be keeping them in an outdoor hutch in the garden. I am thinking of getting a 5ft, double storey hutch - the kind with a ramp between the floors.

The ferrets would be brought into the house daily when being played with/exercised, or be on a harness in the garden/temporary run in the garden. We are also going to train them to be comfortable with us take them for a walk.

However, they would be alone during school hours - except at lunchtime when I can cuddle them/bring them into the kitchen 

I read on a rescue site that the hutch I am thinking of would make the ferrets unhappy as it is too small.

Would you say that is correct? I don't have a shed to keep them in, and because of our cats I don't think having them indoors would work. Also the indoor cages seems even smaller than the outdoor hutch

What would your advice be?

I do not want to make any addition to my household unhappy, so trying to find out lots of information beforehand.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to update, I am getting a 6ft, 3 tier hutch - each level is 22" high.

I am going to fix vinyl tiles to the floor and part way up the walls, so it is easier to clean and deal with litter situations. Each floor has a sheltered area to use for their rest areas. As well as that, I saw a good way to cover the hutch when needed, which I am hoping works.

I was thinking of using tunnels between the floors rather than the ladders, but will see what works best when the hutch arrives - it being custom built.

The garden is being ferret proofed - with Perspex fixed to some areas of fencing I think they may wish to climb, tunnels under the small decking area so they can explore, there are loads of pots they can dig around in, and netting in other areas that may need securing. It is quite a small garden, so easy to keep an eye on them, and constantly update for any weak areas - which they are bound to show me!!

In the house they will have access to the kitchen (not the utility room), large hallway and cloakroom. This way, they can play around and there are no dangers. They can run up the stairs if the wish, and have access to the first floor bathroom. All play will be supervised anyway, so if the stairs, for example, seem like a danger, I will block them off.

The ferrets are being born this week, so I will be getting them in August. Plenty of time for me to make sure I deal with any issues of ferret proofing.....which will be an ongoing thing anyway.

Is there any other housing advice you can give me? Have I missed anything obvious?


----------

